# View from the duck boat



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Taken at Long Point on the north shore of Lake Erie on our no bird day last Sunday
Photos include a disgusted Breeze holed up in the bow of the boat, and a view of the Long Point Company aka the Millionaire's Club


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This could be my current state of mind (I'm FREEZING), but from those pics, I think the little blonde dog had the right idea.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

She would have been very happy to leave her hole and get in the water if there had been some birds to retrieve!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sterregold

Were there any birds in the air?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice! I want to go too!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Sterregold
> 
> Were there any birds in the air?


Unfortunately, no--that's why Breeze has such a disgustedf look on her face! Now today we saw a couple hundred mallards swooping around a field up where I live--that will mean birds down at the lake sometime soon!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. Poor Breeze I would be disgusted too.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I love the look on her face.


----------

